# How to receive and send mails using alpine and maildir



## Alain De Vos (Aug 11, 2020)

I can receive and send mails using mutt.
Here my .muttrc,

```
set mbox_type=Maildir
set folder="~/Maildir"
set mask="!^\\.[^.]"
set mbox="~/Maildir"
set record="+.Sent"
set postponed="+.Drafts"
set spoolfile="~/Maildir"
x: /home/x >
```

But I fail using alpine. How to configure ? .pinerc
There might be an option for maildir but I have forgotten again where. (many options)
I use opensmtpd.

Second, which easy imap server would you advise to use ?


----------



## mark_j (Aug 12, 2020)

imap? dovecot.


----------

